# Weevils :)



## orionmystery (Jun 14, 2011)

A few different types of weevils.
































More weevils: Some wonderful weevils of Malaysia | Up Close with Nature


----------



## mjbine (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice weevil you got there.  Very nice set.  The long nose ones look wild.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice images :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 14, 2011)

mjbine said:


> Nice weevil you got there.  Very nice set.  The long nose ones look wild.


 


PhotoTish said:


> Nice images :thumbup:



Thanks mjbine, PhotoTish.


----------

